# Balance Shaft Failure



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

My 2006 Passat 2.0T had a balance shaft failure yesterday morning when I started the car and I'm told by the dealership that I need a new engine. Prior to the failure, there were absolutely no signs of anything wrong.
I read these forums on a regular basis and I don't recall another problem of this type and I was wondering if anybody else has experienced this issue.
The car has always had fresh 502.00 oil at 5k intervals.
So far, VWoA is offering to split the cost with me as the car is just outside of warranty with 61k miles. I'm hopeful my nice conversation with their customer care center prompts them to do more. *fingers crossed*


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Balance Shaft Failure (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_....
So far, VWoA is offering to split the cost with me as the car is just outside of warranty with 61k miles. I'm hopeful my nice conversation with their customer care center prompts them to do more. *fingers crossed* 

I'd like to throw a shameless plug for both my dealer, Gene Langan VW (Glastonbury, CT), and VW of America for an excellent customer experience! My dealer replaced the engine and did a perfect job and VWoA covered the entire bill even though my car was out of warranty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

there is no balance shaft. The CCTA/CBFA have balance shafts to make the engine smoother


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_there is no balance shaft. The CCTA/CBFA have balance shafts to make the engine smoother

The BPY engine has a balance shaft assembly that is chain driven from the crankshaft. Apparently the chain failed and caused lots of damage.
This thread has a few nice pictures of the balance shaft assembly:
FS: BPY oil pump, balance shaft assembly 
Edit: I found this link with a very nice PDF of the BPY engine. On page 8 (marked as 4 on the page), there is discussion of the balance shaft assembly.
2.0L PDF 


_Modified by pretendcto at 8:30 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

You are correct... It was like an after thought in the way they added the balance shafts...


----------



## illegitimus (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted2003!)*

totally correct. once the balance shaft is gone the oil pump seizes at which point the engine is toast. glad VWofA took care of this one for you.


----------

